# RIP Ali



## Watson (Jun 4, 2016)

rest is peace bro....


----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2016)

I met Ali in Center City Philadelphia when he was still World Champ....






R.I.P.


----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2016)

would have been cool to meet him

ive got a Polish mate whos grandfather met and was photographed with Hitler in a stone quarry in Poland just before the outbreak of wwII....personally id have rather met Ali


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 4, 2016)

I remember listening to the fight with Sonny Liston on the radio with my Dad. !965, I was 13 and Dad just could not believe it was possible for a young kid like Ali to knock out the bruiser Liston. It was just a hint of what was to follow. I remember all the fights and I did not think he had a chance against Foreman after what Foreman did to Smokin Joe.. Amazing amazing fighter and man... Definitely the GREATEST! RIP and give Joe a break when you see him. He made you greater than you would have been without him.


----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2016)

I remember that fight with sonny, & all the hype leading up to it, it's on all the documentaries about Cassius Clay AKA  Muhammad Ali historical fights. but being from Philly I was always a Joe Frazier fan......


----------



## b40361 (Jun 5, 2016)

fuk him draft dodger.........he could not fight in a war but had no problem fighting for money


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2016)

b40361 said:


> fuk him draft dodger.........he could not fight in a war but had no problem fighting for money



No Viet cong ever called him Nigger. . . 

RIP champ


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jun 5, 2016)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana]*The Chief Advocate For Sending America's Sons and Daughters To Iraq Knowingly and Willingly Applied For                            And Received Five Deferments From The Draft During The Vietnam War!*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana]* 
Vice  President Dick Cheney is another Bush Administration Hawk who likes to  wave                            the flag and send Americans to war even  though he did not have the courage to serve his country during the  Vietnam War.                             

According to Dick, he had "other priorities" while 350 or so of his peers were being killed                            each week while he avoided his service. 

You can bet that the 58,000 plus members of the armed forces who died in Vietnam fighting                            for their country also had other priorities than being shot and killed in their teens and twenties.  

Maybe  Dick should get in his Vice-Presidential Limo for the short two minute  ride to the Vietnam                            Memorial not far from his office and take a  look at "The Wall."  With a little ingenuity, he could probably track  down                            the families of those who died and ask them  if their sons, daughters, brothers, sisters, fathers, and mothers had  any "other                            priorities" during the Vietnam War.  

As everyone knows, many Bush Administration Officials have a similar excuse for avoiding their                            military service. 

But lets  not forget the Republican Senators who avoided Vietnam as well.  Top of  the                            list Saxby Chambliss of Georgia.  Poor little  Saxby was dying to go to Vietnam, but that darn trick knee kept him  out.                            He just had to let the draft board know about  it! 

Just like  he had to challenge decorated Vietnam Veteran Senator Max Cleland's  patriotism.  Max lost                            both his legs in the service of his country  in Vietnam and lost the election to Saxby "trick knee" Chambliss. 

*[/FONT]


----------



## charley (Jun 5, 2016)

A few weeks after his 22nd birthday, Donald Trump received a notice  from the federal government. On July 9, 1968, his local draft board had  scrawled a ?1A? beside his name in its handwritten ledger, classifying  him as available for unrestricted military service.
 For the previous four years, Trump had avoided the draft  ? and the possibility of being sent to fight in the Vietnam War ? by  obtaining four separate deferments so he could study at Fordham  University and the University of Pennsylvania. With his diploma in hand  and his college days over, he was suddenly vulnerable to conscription.
 Trump?s  exposure to the draft, however, didn?t last long. Two months later, on  Sept. 17, 1968, he reported for an armed forces physical examination and  was medically disqualified, according to the ledger from his local  Selective Service System draft board in Jamaica, N.Y., now in the  custody of the National Archives.
 The  ledger does not detail why Trump failed the exam ? the Selective Service  destroyed all medical records and individual files after the draft  ended in 1973 and the military converted to an all-volunteer force.
 In  recent days, Trump, a Republican presidential candidate, and his  campaign have said that he received the medical deferment because he had  bone spurs in his feet. But rather than clear up all questions about  why he did not serve in the military during the Vietnam era, they have  given shifting accounts that are at odds with the few remaining  documents in his Selective Service file.















  				[h=3]Watch Donald Trump say John McCain is 'not a war hero'[/h] 				 					 					 					 						 							 						 					 				 				 					 					 					 						 				 			
 			Play Video1:05



  Republican  presidential candidate Donald Trump said Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), a  decorated Vietnam war veteran, was not a war hero because he was  captured by the North Vietnamese. (C-SPAN) 

_[Trump surges to big lead in GOP presidential race]_ 
 Trump  has given limited information about the nature of his medical ailment  from 1968 that left him classified as ?1-Y,? or unqualified for duty  except in the case of a national emergency.
 On Saturday, during a campaign stop in Iowa, Trump said he had a bone spur in his foot but couldn?t recall which one.
 Pressed  for details, he told reporters to research his draft records. ?You?ll  have to look it up,? he said. Later that day, his campaign issued a  statement saying he had bone spurs in both of his heels.
 Trump?s  draft board records show that he had another armed forces physical two  years earlier, on Dec. 15, 1966. Although the ledger does not spell out  the results, he was not granted a medical deferment at the time ?  indicating that he was found fit for duty.
 When Trump registered  for the draft at 18 in 1964, he had just graduated as a decorated cadet  from the New York Military Academy in Cornwall, where he played football  and basketball.
 His draft registration card lists him as being 6  feet 2 inches tall, weighing 180 pounds and having birthmarks on both  heels. Almost immediately, as he enrolled at Fordham, he was granted the  first of his four education deferments.


----------



## Watson (Jun 6, 2016)

Trump will be the next American president....."only in America"


----------



## energymax (Jun 27, 2016)

So sad, we live in epoch when we will be a witness how the greatest will pass away.


----------

